# Chosera #400 grt or Bestom #500?



## shankster (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm looking to pick up a lower grit stone to add to my line up.Both stones are available from a local purveyor(which I prefer).
The Beston is $56.00
The Chosera is $75.00.
Which one?


----------



## Iceman91 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have only used the beston 500, but i really like it. Cuts nice and fast and i haven't had an issue with it dishing too much. I think i paid around $45 for mine so its a pretty good deal. I have heard good things about the chosera too, just not sure if it is worth the extra money or not.

Mike


----------



## shankster (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Iceman.
$20.00 isn't much if there's a big difference in performance,but I'd rather put it towards other knife related purchases if not.


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 3, 2012)

I've used the Beston 500 as my coarse stone for years, and I recommend it. It let me cut fairly quickly and thus minimize the number of strokes to set a bevel--an important quality if there's any propensity to "wobble" in your sharpening. I have no experience with the Chosera but it's often spoken of highly. Another option would be the Gesshin 400 from Jon at JKI, but you would have to mail order it and it's a bit more expensive. 

They all sound like good options.


----------



## Mingooch (Jun 3, 2012)

I own both, like them both. I dont think there is enough of a difference to justify the extra cash if you have another use for it.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Beston is just as good. The only stone in that grit range I like a lot better is the Gesshin 400. For more of a splash n go, I'd go with the Sigma Power 400.


----------



## shankster (Jun 4, 2012)

I've heard many people speak highly of the Gesshin line of stones,I wish they were available locally.
I really need to visit my niece in San Diego...


----------



## tk59 (Jun 4, 2012)

shankster said:


> I've heard many people speak highly of the Gesshin line of stones,I wish they were available locally.
> I really need to visit my niece in San Diego...


Haha. If you do, make sure you stop at JKI or if you can't make it up there, let me know and you can try a few of mine out.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 4, 2012)

Ya know alot of people suggest buying stones that work well with the rest of your stone progression. What stones do you have right now? I don't know much about the subject, I just stick with bester. But you might want to make sure you can cover the scratch patterns the bester or chosera makes with your next stone in line.


----------



## shankster (Jun 4, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Haha. If you do, make sure you stop at JKI or if you can't make it up there, let me know and you can try a few of mine out.



That's a very generous offer tk,thanks! JKI is already one of my stops when I visit her.What is it,about an hours drive from SD?


----------



## shankster (Jun 4, 2012)

labor of love said:


> Ya know alot of people suggest buying stones that work well with the rest of your stone progression. What stones do you have right now? I don't know much about the subject, I just stick with bester. But you might want to make sure you can cover the scratch patterns the bester or chosera makes with your next stone in line.



Chosera 1k,Arashiyama 6k,balsa w/green crayon(till I get some spray) xxc diamond plate....


----------



## JBroida (Jun 4, 2012)

maybe an hour and a half in light traffic


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 4, 2012)

JBroida said:


> light traffic



Does that exist in socal?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 4, 2012)

on rare occasions 

also, i'm pretty sure my definition of "light" is different from yours


----------



## shankster (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sure it's better than traffic in Toronto...


----------

